# plant id.



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here is a kind of moss/plant i have found in a river here in israel. it was all submerged - there where at least two kinds of it 
please tell me what is it


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

No picture homie =\


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like it may be a Fissidens sp. However, the leaves on yours appear to be "spikier" than the ones in these photos: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=9566&highlight=fissidens


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you'll have to find a bryologist for that one.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*It may be land moss*

I'm not 100 % sure but i vote for a land moss that grows near the river. Here in romania you can find the same kind of moss on wet rocks and wood in the mountains and near the rivers. I know the species of moss are alike but another thing to suport this is the small piece of the moss is solo on the substrate on the low right corner of the beautifll pic.

Was the river you find the moss in on high debit of water ?
How long do you have this in your aquarium?
I'm sorry to bring this to you but if it is a land moss it will die soon ( I tried a simmilar type of moss an it died).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not sure what it is, but it's a very pretty moss!


----------

